# My "I LOVE Shopping with a Giftcard!" Haul



## obeyDita (Jan 12, 2011)

I received a Nordies gift card for Christmas, so of course I headed straight to the MAC counter to pick up some goodies. I was especially excited for my gift card because I'm unemployed, therefore I'm unable to buy anything that's not essential. So here they are, my new beauties:






  	Unflappable, Noir Plum, Prance
  	Brun, Sketch, Sable
  	Contrast, Satellite Dreams, Soba

  	Anyone see a pattern here? Hmmm... LOL You might have guessed that I have a weakness for purples, neutrals and browns...


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jan 12, 2011)

Beautiful colour schemes and a very nice haul!  I like the same colour themes, too. They go really nicely with each other.  Enjoy your new goodies!


----------



## obeyDita (Jan 12, 2011)

Thank you! I sure will! :-D


----------



## keetuh (Jan 12, 2011)

Great haul, I hope you love your items!


----------



## obeyDita (Jan 12, 2011)

Thank you! I sure do. I recently became obsessed with purples, so I'm all over these new shades!


----------



## dani623 (Jan 13, 2011)

Great haul & such a wonderful way to treat yourself. Enjoy!


----------



## obeyDita (Jan 13, 2011)

I couldn't agree more, dani623! ;-) Thanks!


----------



## keetuh (Jan 13, 2011)

obeyDita said:


> Thank you! I sure do. I recently became obsessed with purples, so I'm all over these new shades!


	I am obsessed with purples and browns too. I actually found out I have trouble picking colors outside of brown and purple.


----------



## imthebeesknees (Jan 13, 2011)

Love this haul, i am also very obsessed with nuetrals and purples! Enjoy!! xo


----------



## Smf16 (Jan 13, 2011)

Love your color selections! Enjoy!


----------



## obeyDita (Jan 14, 2011)

@keetuh and imthebeesknees (haha! I LOVE that!) I realized that I live in a very, very small box, therefore my whole collection consists of nothing but neutrals, browns and now purples. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	@Smf16 - Thank you!!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jan 14, 2011)

An AWESOME haul! It's a beautiful set of colors.


----------



## obeyDita (Jan 14, 2011)

Thank you, @LittleMaryJane!


----------



## natashaish (Feb 12, 2011)

nice colours!


----------



## ittybittylizzy (Feb 14, 2011)

Drool, love the new shadows. Love purples too


----------

